# Schutz gegen klebene Schützkontakte



## Benno (9 Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe eine alte Brotschneidemaschine in der ich die Schütze getauscht habe und die Ansteuerung von 24VAC auf DC geändert habe. Zur Ansteuerung des Elektromotors sind 2 Schütze in Reihe geschaltet,  sodass beim kleben bleiben eines Schützes trotzdem abgeschaltet werden kann. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass die Schütze nicht mehr anziehen sondern klackern. Das Problem konnte ich in der Selbsthaltung fest machen. Durch schließen der Schliesserkontakte 43/44 der Schütze K1 und K2 und gleichzeitiges öffnen der Öffnerkontakte 81/82 vermute ich das so kein richtiger Stromfluss zu Stande kommen kann. Wenn ich die beiden Öffnerkontakte Brücke, läuft alles einwandfrei. Ich  vermute die beiden Öffnerkontakte sind in der Schaltung integriert, sodass bei kleben bleiben eines Schützes die Anlage nicht wieder gestartet werden kann. 

Jetzt meine Frage: Wie kommt es das die Schaltung nach Umbau auf Gleichspannung so nicht mehr funktioniert? Was kann ich als Alternative machen, da ich die Öffnerkontakte aktuell noch gebrückt habe.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruss 
Benno


----------



## roger34 (9 Oktober 2016)

Hallo 

Wie sieht es aus, wenn du die Brücke unten entferntst und vom Schalter mit den Zweich Öffnern aus entsprechende Relais gehst. Somit sollte das Klappern weg sein.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (9 Oktober 2016)

Schaltung sollte passen für AC als auch für DC.
Sind die kontaktnummer auch öffner und schliesser bei die neue Relais?

Bram


----------



## Hesse (9 Oktober 2016)

Die „alten“ Schütze hatten vermutlich 
  Voreilende „Schließer“ und spät öffnende „Öffner“

Edit:
Auch das Schaltzeichen spricht dafür ….


----------



## MaReKa (9 Oktober 2016)

Hesse schrieb:


> Die „alten“ Schütze hatten vermutlich
> Voreilende „Schließer“ und spät öffnende „Öffner“
> 
> Edit:
> Auch das Schaltzeichen spricht dafür ….




+1

Beim Umbau auf DC wurden die Schütze wohl durch solche mit normalen Hilfskontakten ersetzt, schau dir die alten Schütze noch mal genauer an.


----------



## georg28 (9 Oktober 2016)

Wenn du normale Schütze genommen hast öffnet der Öffner Hilfskontakt bevor der Schließer der Selbsthaltung geschlossen ist.
Somit kommt das klackern deiner Schaltung Zustande
Nach dem Schaltplan sind die alten Schütze Voreilende „Schließer“ und spät öffnende „Öffner“
Dann würde es nach Schaltplan auch funktionieren.


----------



## Hesse (9 Oktober 2016)

Kommt jetzt darauf an,  welche Schütze du von welchen Hersteller jetzt verwendest hast.
  Meist gibt es auch Zusatz Hilfsbausteine, die du noch nachrüsten kannst mit spät öffnenden „Öffner“.

  Dann musst du nicht die kompletten Schütze wieder tauschen.


----------



## Knaller (10 Oktober 2016)

Moin
Laut Plan sind das voreilende und nachwirkende Öffner und Schließer.    
Wurde früher immer bei NOT - AUS Schaltungen benutzt.  
Böse Falle mit den alten Schaltzeichen !!! 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Benno (10 Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
danke für eure Hilfe! Habe schon einen neuen Hilfsbauszein bestellt. 

Gruss Benno


----------

